# Gotta suprise on my porch



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Went to let my dog out Saturday night and when I opened my back door I came face to face with a large opossum eating the cats food. I hate to adimit it but I squelled and slammed the door shut. I looked out the window at him and he was giving me the evil eye before he slowly went under my house.

So now I know that my dog has not lost his mind, for the last week he as been barking at the floor in my bathroom. I figured he was just going senile, but I take it that is where the opossum has decided to make his home.

We are setting the live trap up for him and if we can catch him we will take him down to the wildlife reserve and let him free.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ewww...creepy! I'm so glad we don't have those here!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope that trap catches him soon.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Dont feel bad! They are UGLAAAAY.

Just last night I screamed at something WAY WAY smaller! LOL
A spider! EEEK. I screamed and lunged at it and stomped it in one fell swoop!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Do what my sister did....after screaming several times when it would come by every day...
she got out the .22 and shot it (of course this took maybe 4 shots).
She was so proud of herself.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my... that is freaky.... :shocked:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Normally things like this does not bother me, but he was not even 2 feet from me when I opened the back door. Also, just the thought that he might find a way in the house makes me shudder. I must be weird as after my scare I thought he was kinda cute.

I am hoping that the live trap works as I do not want to kill him if possible. I know that with our drought he is only trying to find a way to stay alive, but on my back porch and under the house is just not it.

You know I was so suprised that I did not even think about the .22 that I had right by the back door. :doh: I now check out the window and turn the porch light on before I let the dog out. LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Around here...Road Rats are plentiful and one of the UGLIEST critters I've ever seen...they don't look friendly or even cuddly AT ALL! I've had a few around but the neighbors dog usually ends up nailing them so I'm not wasting lead.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my mom and I thought we had a raccoon getting into the chicken coop and digging in the goat pen. We set a trap for it..........it wasnt a raccoon but a SKUNK! Mom thankfully didnt get "skunked" when releasing it. Talk about a shocker. She woke me up to tell me after she found it in the trap LOL


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Kylee.....You don't have possums up there????


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope you catch it soon! :thumb: Yikes :shocked:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't blame you at all. I would of been scared to death. I am glad you didn't walk outside, you never know if it would of turned on you.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Let's not talk about skunks, ugggg. Last year my neighbors dogs ran on under my house in the middle of the night. Of course it sprayed the dogs and it just so happened to be under my bedroom at that time. It woke me up as I could not breathe, and my eyes were streaming tears, took days for the smell to go away.

Yup, Mr possum has got to go. I was standing on my back porch waiting for my dog to do his business, and talking on the phone. When who decideds to come out from under the house and get some dinner. He just did not care that I was there. But he did notice the dog and went back under the house.

Now that I have got a better look at it, I think it is old. He just found a easier way to stay alive, I am going to call our local Wildlife Rescue.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL that is a funny mental picture of him giving you the evil eye as he munches the food like, "gosh lady, I am not THAT ugly!"

I must be nuts but opossums don't bother me in the least. We had one that used to come into our garage all the time and eat our cat food. He would scurry away when we came in or out but never got into anything. The cat's would let him sit there and eat too! :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Opposum have a very low body temp and they are rarely a carrier of rabies. They carry their babies on their bellies. As ugly as some find them those babies are just adorable. :wink:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh I think they are cute, just don't really want one in the house. Besides I am also worried that the LGD's will find it and kill him. We found a baby one last year in a empty dog food barrel, I call the Wildlife Rescue for him as well. He was really, really cute.

Yeah, he did not care about me at all, even last night he was like "Sheesh you again!"


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

mommaB said:


> Kylee.....You don't have possums up there????


Never seen one in my life out here. I think it's to dry here. I know there are a lot in WA though.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I Googled where you live and they have Wapato WA Possum Control center 
maybe they are just not many around you ?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Seriously? Wow...I have never ever seen one here. We have a Wapato address, but we're out in White Swan area which really isn't very close to Wapato...I wonder if they have an issue in town...hmm...interesting.


----------

